# Bearded Collies



## Beardie3 (Mar 8, 2009)

Does anyone on here know of a good shampoo to use for Beardies? I have two of them and I have tried many kinds and just can't seem to find one that makes their coats look their best.


----------



## midge0413 (Mar 5, 2009)

i know that with collies or rough collies that you're never supposed to use a wet shampoo because it makes their hair soft and the exact opposite what it's supposed to. maybe with them it could be the same way?


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

I have a Tibetan Terrier mix and I can' t seem to get the coat the way I like it either, so if anyone is reading this, what is a good shampoo and conditioner that will help the coat lie down. Fraggle's coat looks dry and flyaway. I've never had a TT before and don't know any breeders, he is a rescue. Right now I am using Natures Miracle for dirty dogs and their conditioner plus a spray on detangler by them as well.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Max's coat is better now he is on raw which is very high in fat. It is even better if I only rinse him in warm water, condition and rinse again. That way I don't remove skin oils, only the water soluble dirt. His coat has better texture, his feathers stay nice and feathery and the coat is shinier. And I keep the undercoat combed out. He has nasty undercoat! I shampooed his tail last fall and it lost half its volume, finally starting to look nice again. Daily I spritz him and comb him out damp. Course he hasn't any coat compared to your dogs, he is just a spaniel mix. He isn't a stinky dog either. Sassy is or was and the rinsing helps keep her fresh as well.


----------



## PlushPupsGirl (Mar 10, 2009)

One of the good products to use on heavy coats like that, to give it a good shine and so that it won't be fly away is a product called "The Stuff" its this spray on conditioner, we use it after the bath and while we are drying it...it really makes a difference.


----------



## Beardie3 (Mar 8, 2009)

I actually use The Stuff. It seems to work great right after their baths but after a while when the coat is a little more dry when I do brush outs I can't get the same effect. 
I attended a dog show in my area last Sunday and picked up a new shampoo called Pro-Line Fair Advangate and also Pro-Line Pearl Plus. I am very happy with both shampoos, it is amazing how much of a difference you can tell! 
I have also heard of a line called Plush Puppy that is supposed to be wonderful. Has anybody used that before?


----------



## PlushPupsGirl (Mar 10, 2009)

I haven't used Pro-line yet...but we use Spa products, they are all natural, and they really do work to repair damage to the hair and skin, and they also have products for certain colors of hair and for Paw Treatments and Facial Scrub, Its worth a try as well.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Plush Puppy has wonderful products. I would not use The Stuff on him if you are keeping him in coat. That product has silicone in it, and it will build up on the coat, and cause dullness, flyaways, static, and breakage...which causes even more of the same. I would use a coat spray like Crown Royal #2 or another spray without silicone in it. I also think Coat Handler conditioner is the best out there, and can also be used as a light leave in or brushing spray. Also be very careful brushing with a slicker if they are full coated. They can damage and stretch the coat, causing broken coat, etc. A pin brush and comb is best for full coats to minimize damage. Once the damage is done, it takes along time for that to grow out and become healthy again. Shampoos have little overall effect on coats...its the sprays, conditioners, brushing, etc that have much more of an impact..Shampoo just gets em clean.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I use Bark 2 Basics and Therapet products; both of which work wonders on the dogs\cats I groom. As Graco stated, it's not so much the shampoo, as what else you are using, or doing to the coat, that makes the huge difference. Even not thoroughly rinsing (Shampoo or Conditioner) can create a dull, greasy, or super fly away appearance, so rinsing, and rinsing some more can help minimize that effect. 

My 'after bath' conditioner is Bark 2 Basics DeMat with Antistat; it has no silicone or other harsh chemicals in it, and leaves the coat soft, silky, and static free.


----------

